# New 335i Coupe with 50d & 28-135is lens



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2009)

Testing out the camera.


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome car and awesome camera. I also have the 50D ... i love it!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

ooooh nice ride!


----------

